# R32 Top Secret Carbon Rear Diffuser



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

As per the title, before I place an order for one and have to wait AGES, I was wondering if anyone had one for sale?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

If you get one, remember you cant use certain exhausts without cutting it up, and cant use certain rear spats if you use the vortex generators


shipping from japan is near on 1k for a diffuser just FYI


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

matty32 said:


> If you get one, remember you cant use certain exhausts without cutting it up, and cant use certain rear spats if you use the vortex generators
> 
> 
> shipping from japan is near on 1k for a diffuser just FYI


Any idea on which exhausts as I didn't know that? I have the expreme. Also no I am not getting the vortex generators, not keen on the look.

Yup I know it's not a cheap part but I refuse to buy the cheapy ebay copies for £200!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The tomei rear box/can is too big, i reckon you will need to cut it.

smaller flatter boxes like the mines/midori etc will fit much better

on my 34, TS had to chop up mine due to the larger Greddy Ti. 

personally id not fit one,


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Abflug is far far better quality than the TS one FYI too


----------



## FeedTheInferno (Aug 15, 2014)

I have heard that Matty however I just am not keen on the flat look of it on the 32, the TS one is much more interesting. But now you have mentioned about the exhaust I am quite put off.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I’m not 100% saying it will need to be cut but do expect to possibly do so

the tomei muffler is big so wouldn’t be surprised


----------

